# Gunter Willhelm special event at Costco



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

I stopped at Costco today and they had a Gunter Wilhelm Cutlery "event" happening.

These are German style knives.  They had sets that worked out $20.00 a piece or you could by single pieces for $35.00.  The best part is that they had 10" chefs, slicers and bread knives.  I did purchase a chefs knife. I used it to slice some veg and am pleased with the knife.  They are $120.00 online.  So they are worth a shot if you are looking for German style cutlery.  These events are short runs so you need to check your local Costco to see when and if they will have them.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen those events. They even use a respectable steel as I recall.


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah it's 440C high carbon stainless.  A steel that takes a great edge and is sharpenable.


----------

